
Computational Reproducibility: Some Challenges - chewxy
https://commandcenter.blogspot.com/2019/11/computational-reproducibility-some.html
======
chewxy
In this post Rob Pike discusses the 10 year challenge for software: Can you
run programs you wrote 10 years ago?

This was a web browser I wrote 9 years ago (I showed it on HN earlier this
year):
[https://asciinema.org/a/cJosP51z0oScKPLmVUhyNKUOj](https://asciinema.org/a/cJosP51z0oScKPLmVUhyNKUOj)
I'm glad it still works ish -

Fun memory: I remember asking Rob for help on this - first I asked him if
there were any Doxygen like systems for Go, and he gave me a dirty look. Then
he told me I need to understand how interfaces work. Those were the days where
GTUG had tables for you to code on.

